# Tough new rules in Canada for employment agencies to protect foreign workers



## Linda8

This is great news and a step in the right direction to protect foreign workers who are often intimidated into doing unsafe work or tricked into paying for these services. Great article, but I have to mention that Alberta is a province. Canada has provinces and territories, not states. We are not the USA and don't want to be.


----------

